# Steam startet manche Spiele nicht



## Alex_110692 (22. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Steam bereitet mir Probleme mit einigen Spielen. Folgende Spiele lassen sich nicht starten: Counter Strike Source, GTA V, Portal 2, COD MW Remastered. 
Die anderen installierten Spiele, Shadow of the Tomb Raider & COD IW, starten hingegen ganz normal. Auch Battlefield 3, das nicht über Steam gestartet wird, läuft ohne Probleme.

Bei den "Problemspielen" ist es so, dass sie für einen Sekundenbruchteil starten (im Fall von CSS hört man ganz kurz die Musik aus dem Hauptmenü bei schwarzem Bildschirm) und sich dann sofort wieder beenden. Ohne Fehlermeldung.

Was ich schon gemacht habe:

Spiele de- und wieder installiert
Windows 10 ist auf dem neuesten Stand
Grafikkarten-Treiber aktualisiert, reinstalliert etc.
Steam de- und installiert
Versucht die .exe-Dateien der Spiele als Administrator & im Kompatibilitätsmodus zu starten
Dateien auf Fehler über Steam überprüft

Der aktuelle Radeon-Treiber scheint bei mir ohnehin zu zicken. 
Die Version 18.12.2 zeigt ein Update auf 18.12.3 an. Wenn ich dann das Update auf 18.12.3 vollziehe, wird mir erneut ein "Update" auf 18.12.2 vorgeschlagen. Ein ewiger Kreislauf! Derzeit nutze ich den älteren 17.11.4, um zu prüfen, ob es damit klappt. Natürlich tut es das nicht...
Der Treiber zeigt übrigens regelmäßig eine Windows-Fehlermeldung an: "Aufgrund es unerwarteten Systemfehler wurden die Radeon WattMan-Standardeinstellungen wiederhergestellt". 
Wohlgemerkt habe ich nie in WattMan auch nur eine Einstellung geändert. Diese Meldung kommt in allen von mir probierten Treiberversionen vor.
Darüberhinaus nervt der Radeontreiber mit ständigen Update-Vorschlägen..
Gestern kam dann der traurige Höhepunkt mit einem plötzlichen Bluescreen unter Windows.

Ich vermute also einen Fehler auf Seite des Grafikkarten-Treibers. 
Hat jemand eine Vermutung, woran das alles liegt? 

Danke!


----------



## DKK007 (22. Dezember 2018)

So ein ähnliches Problem habe ich bei AoE2 und Thief auch. Bei Thief kommt allerdings die Meldung "Programm hat ein Problem festgestellt", die allerdings auch nicht weiter hilft.


----------

